# A lifetime of adventures!



## Ana_The_Dreamer (Jun 13, 2014)

"Actually, the best gift you could have given her was a lifetime of adventures.." --Lewis Carroll.
The day I was driving to adopt my Nessa Misha, I saw a sign on the edge of the road with that very quote written on it. It's stuck with me ever since. So I thought it would only be right to base the name of my new bunny blog off of that quote. Everything about Nessa is indeed an adventure. From the early mornings where she's rattling the cage bars to the "you can't catch me!" game she plays every afternoon, that little Holland Lop continues to be an adventure. She also teaches me things. Like patience. 
Come to think of it, "adventure" should be Nessa's middle name instead of Misha. 
Just the other day she discovered one of the (usually) closed off rooms in my house. Oh boy was she excited. She crept around the room, slowly peeking a lone eye around the bed frame, then happily binking when the coast was clear. After she properly chinned every object in the room (then chinned them all again just to make sure she had done the job properly the first time around), she triumphantly hopped upon a box and dead bunny flopped. I assume she didn't see me watching. I walked into the room only to be greeted by a thumping of feet as if to say, "Mooom I'm exploring!" My apologizes, your High-Ness. 
Nessa also enjoys jumping on my furniture. She seems to take herself so seriously for such a little ball of fluff. I imagine she envisions herself as a rugged mountain climber, trekking through the treacherous *Himalayas. *
*As she sits quietly, probably contemplating serious matters such as, "What exactly is the meaning of life?" my younger brother and I come up with names for her anatomy such as: "Booplesnoot" (nose) and "Fuzz Puffies" (feet).*
*What a misunderstood life she lives. *
*Well. I hope that my new blog will cause some enjoyment for you all, I hope to update it often. Adventures await!*


----------



## Ana_The_Dreamer (Jun 15, 2014)

Nessa and my dog Dixie had their first real encounter today. Even though Dixie is no bigger than a pompom, she seems to think she's a Doberman Pinscher. It's not that Dixie is a really aggressive dog, but after witnessing her going kookoo for cocoa puffs over wild rabbits in my yard too many times to count, I decided to keep their play dates to a minimum. I've let Dixie sit beside me and watch Nessa from across the room, but they've never been face to face.
As I was attempting to clean out my multiple gerbil cages, the cotton ball managed to sneak into my room and catch a glimpse of Nessa. I suddenly heard a rattling of cage bars then out of the corner of my eye saw Dixie running for her life with her tail in-between her legs. Nessa stood up on her haunches and gave a nice loud thump of her feet. Needless to say, Dixie doesn't think she's all big and mighty anymore. She practically runs past my room. Nessa must think she's some ferocious attack bunny now.


----------



## Azerane (Jun 16, 2014)

Haha, good bunny standing up for herself 

My cat put a doberman in its place once. Doberman was terrified of my cat after their encounter, lol.


----------



## Ana_The_Dreamer (Jun 16, 2014)

Today I decided to have a home photo shoot. My secret goal was to snap a picture of Nessa and I, but of course she didn't comply. Everytime my face would get anywhere near hers, she ran away with feet flicking. No amount of treats or coaxing can get that bunny to take a picture with me. Sassy rabbit.
I made her a huge salad of her favorite veggies/fruit and clicked away with my camera. After I took a bunch of pictures of her and put my fancy camera away, I decided to get on my laptop. Wouldn't you know that after I was all finished with taking pictures: Nessa decided to cuddle up next to me. The perfect photo opportunity! Little stinker didn't know my laptop has a camera. Haha, victory is mine!:yes:

"Is this all for me?"











"I'm over this whole 'acting cute' thing."

The long sought after bunny and me picture.


----------



## Ana_The_Dreamer (Jun 29, 2014)

Nessa has been more than affectionate lately. She's now following me where ever I go. I was standing in front of my mirror attempting to straighten my hair the other morning when she ran over, flopped over on my feet, and fell asleep! I was tickled pink. She's massively improved from her attack bunny behavior she was displaying a few weeks ago.
I've had a handful of family members come into town over the month and Nessa hasn't been fond of any but my cousin Lee. As soon as Lee walked up to Nessa, Nessa jumped right into her lap and nudged her hand for pets. Apparently Lee raised and showed bunnies when she was growing up. She taught me some rabbit handling tips which have helped me tremendously with the whole picking up/putting down Nessa thing.
On the cuddly bunny topic again: I successfully held Nessa for almost more than an hour! She's usually too squirmy and prefers to run around but this time she seemed more than content to sit and watch Doctor Who with me. 
What ever has gotten into her, I hope it sticks around!


----------



## Ana_The_Dreamer (Jul 4, 2014)

Last night my area was pounded by hurricane Arthur. Lots of wind, rain, trees uprooted, branches everywhere, etc: the usual hurricane stuff. This was Nessa's first hurricane and she seemed pretty freaked out! She was pacing her cage and her eyes were wide and terrified looking. So I held her during most of the worst parts. Not sure if it was the barometric pressure or the noise that upset her. Besides that, everything turned out okay. Power was out for a really long time, which is never fun.


----------



## Azerane (Jul 4, 2014)

Those photos of Nessa are all so cute, I think it's hilarious that you got her with a sneak picture from the laptop, lol. I've had a hard time getting a photo of Bandit and myself together too.

Glad to hear you're safe from the hurricane though, I can imagine it must be quite a scary thing. Whenever we've had wild weather (loud wind, rain, hail, thunderstorms etc), Bandit doesn't really seem to notice. He doesn't care when I run the washing machine or vacuum cleaner either, lol. One time I caught him napping leaning against the washing machine while it was on its loud spin cycle, lol.


----------



## Ana_The_Dreamer (Jul 11, 2014)

Bec: Aww, Bandit leaning up against the washing machine sounds so cute! 

Nessa has decided that my recliner is no longer mine but hers. When I first brought her home she loved to pee in it but now she sleeps in it and chins all over it. Every time I let her run around my house, all she wants to do is jump up into the chair! I've started to sit in the chair more so she'll jump up into my lap. It's an easy way to have a cuddle session. 
"Whatchu looking at Mama?"


----------



## Ana_The_Dreamer (Jul 19, 2014)

Nessa has been in a surprisingly good mood lately! I've been receiving lots of bunny kisses, which is always a good thing.  
Earlier today I was cooking curry chicken for dinner (a personal favorite of mine) and Nessa let me know she didn't appreciate the smell coming from the kitchen by sitting up on her haunches, sniffing the air, sneezing a few times, then washing her face. I found it quite funny.  I went to pet her after I had finished and I had forgotten to wash my hands (Oops!) so they still smelled like curry. She crinkled her nose, ran away, and thumped her foot. I take it she doesn't like Indian cuisine, hehe! Though she did seem to enjoy eating the parsley, apple, and banana I was using for the recipe. ( I put banana on top of my curry [along with peanuts], I discovered it tastes wonderful!) 
I've decided to make Nessa an outdoor pen so she can get some exercise and a bit of fresh air. It's probably going to be created out of chicken wire and plywood. The weather has been beautiful around my area, so I might do that tomorrow. Will update! 
Now for some bunny pictures!


----------



## Azerane (Jul 19, 2014)

Bandit doesn't like the smell when I'm cooking either, especially if I'm cooking any sort of meat, he will run away and hide, so I don't have him out when I cook. I love that last photo of her lounged out, so cute 

Be careful if you use chicken wire, it is not all that strong and a determined bunny/cat/fox could break through. If you're going to be supervising her, it shouldn't be an issue though


----------



## Ana_The_Dreamer (Jul 20, 2014)

Azerane said:


> Be careful if you use chicken wire, it is not all that strong and a determined bunny/cat/fox could break through. If you're going to be supervising her, it shouldn't be an issue though


 Oh yes, only supervised. I would be too nervous to leave her outside on her own.


----------



## Channahs (Jul 20, 2014)

OMB Becky look at that butt! She seems quite proud of it too. Hee!


----------



## Ana_The_Dreamer (Jul 21, 2014)

Today Nessa had a full "spa treatment". Something she is not too pleased about. 
She had her monthly flea treatment (My dog can't seem to keep the fleas off of her..), had her nails trimmed, and her fur thoroughly brushed. Unfortunately my handy dandy cat nail trimmers busted while I was clipping her nails! I'm not sure how they broke but I think a spring busted off. Shame. I loved those clippers...
I got a bit of her quick when the clippers busted (which upset me) but after the initial shock of the clip, Nessa didn't seem too upset and let me finish trimming. I had to use human nail clippers, which I found to be not as easy. 
Nessa now has an outdoor pen! It's just a small circle made out of heavy duty chicken wire that my father so graciously made for me. It's not as big as I would like, but who am I to complain! Nessa seemed to enjoy it. (For those who are wondering, she was supervised the whole time she was outside.) She dug around in the dirt, chewed on some dandelions, all around had a great time. 
On a non-bunny related note, one of my little gerbils (Daisy) has fallen ill. I've owned enough gerbils in my life to know that she's probably going to pass away soon. She's 4 years old, so she's not young. She's lived a long life... but it still makes me sad.  I wish pets could live forever..


----------



## Ana_The_Dreamer (Jul 27, 2014)

Nessa has decided that she likes to *loudly* rattle on her cage bars at 4am. I don't sleep hardly at all as it is, so when I can catch a glimpse of shut eye and Nessa decides she wants to come out and play....uggghh. I'm probably going to move her out of my room at night if this keeps up. I have no idea why she's doing it! She didn't before. She has plenty of toys and things to do in her cage. Sigh. 
I'm going on week long vacation on at the beginning of August, and Nessa is going to be left at my house under the care of my neighbor. She'll be in her cage all week...I can't help but feel guilty that she won't be getting let out or getting much attention. I know she's just a rabbit and it'll only be a week.. but I'm super attached to the little booger. I know she'll be fine, but I can't help worrying. 
Now for some pictures!


----------



## Ana_The_Dreamer (Jul 30, 2014)

I was at the pet store yesterday, and picked Nessa up a harness for quick walks around the yard. I didn't think she'd take to it kindly because I've read that others bunnies didn't react well. But she loved it! She fought me a bit when I first went to put the harness on her (she hates having her tummy or hind legs touched) but I coaxed her into it. She ran around my yard and did binkies the whole time!


----------



## Ana_The_Dreamer (Aug 4, 2014)

Well. I thought I had found a clinic that was rabbit savvy and could spay Nessa for $50, but it turns out, when I contacted the office, that price had raised to $300: unless I went through a mind numbing process of purchasing vouchers which would bring my total $$$ owed "down" to $175-$200. Sigh. I'm so disappointed. :tears2: I've been trying to save up, but money is just so tight.. 
On another sad note, I have the leave Nessa for my week long vacation in two days. I don't even feel like going anymore, but I've already made the commitment. Oh how I'm going to miss that bunny. I can't help but go to the thinking of "What if something happens and I'm not there for her??" etc.


----------



## pani (Aug 5, 2014)

Don't worry, I'm sure Nessa will be fine.  I left Felix for a few days when he was only around 12 weeks old, to see my partner's family for Christmas, and was so freaked out - I made my housemates send me pictures of him showing me that he was okay! He ended up having a nice few days and was perfectly fine when I came back. <3

I know how you feel, pet stuff can be so costly.  Are there any other clinics near you that could offer more competitive pricing?


----------



## Ana_The_Dreamer (Aug 26, 2014)

Pani: I've been looking around but haven't found anyone yet. But I won't stop searching! 

Well vacation went well. Only to come home to a wonderfully shredded carpet (thanks to my dog) and an angry bunny. Nessa was quick to let me know she did not approve my absence, haha. She's improved greatly since then, still a bit snooty though. But she hasn't peed on anything since then. So that's good!
I've never noticed how vocal she is until now! Whistling when I pick her up, buzzing when I refill her pellet bowl, honking when she sees me in the morning, etc. Such a cute little thing. 
I never had any idea how much joy a rabbit could bring me. I've been having a bad time with my re-occurring depression and anxiety over the past few months and my little furball just keeps me going. It's a wonderful feeling to walk over to Nessa's cage and be greeted with happy honks and bunny kisses. 
Here's some throwback photos of baby Nessa. 
(Poor baby had nasty pee feet when I first brought her home.)


----------



## Ana_The_Dreamer (Sep 6, 2014)

Nessa gave me a nice health scare the other day. Thankfully she's improved greatly since. On another note, she now refuses to use her litterbox! Little booger. Out of the frying pan and into the fire.  Your litter box is there for your poops. Not my shoes. Poops do not go in shoes! I have made a list of places where poops *don't* belong. Nessa, please take this list into consideration:


PLACES POOPS DO NOT BELONG:

My shoes
My freshly folded laundry
My pillow
On the dog bed
ON the dog (Yes, the dog finds them delicious, but I would prefer for her not to eat them!)
In the dogs food/water bowl!!!!
Just nothing to do with the dog. Please?
In my chip bowl (Waste of perfectly good chips..)
On my feet
Under my feet
In my seat
Strategically placed under my flipflops
In my hair brush
In the bathtub (I want to know how you managed to do that??)
On my face (When I lay down next to you, it is for kisses, not pewps.)
Lined up in front of the bathroom door
Lined up in front of any door (Why can't you be this tidy in your cage?)
In your hay disposer
In the nice visitors hands when she tries to pet you (Seriously, Nessa? I had just gotten done explain how well behaved you are and you flick a poop in her hands. Seriously.)
On my laptop keyboard
On my phone
On my dinner (How would like it if I pooped in your pellets? Wouldn't be too fun, huh?)
In the open refrigerator door
Smashed into my rug
Placed on top of my physiology textbook
On the TV remote, while I'm using it
ANYWHERE BUT THE LITTERBOX
The litter box is your friend, my beloved fur child. Please use it. Pretty please with a banana slice on top? 

Here's a picture of Nessa when she somehow managed to take a picture of herself. I was going through my camera, found it, and thought: "I did not take this picture..." So the only other person (Err... animal..) around my camera at the time, was Nessa. 
Cheeky.


----------



## surf_storm (Sep 6, 2014)

Perfect selfy lol


----------



## bunnylovin1093 (Sep 6, 2014)

haha this made me laugh so much!


----------



## Azerane (Sep 6, 2014)

It's possible that the poop fest is due to bunny hormones. I know you're saving up to get her spayed, I wish I had some suggestions in the mean time. I'm assuming she's in her cage overnight, do all the poops go in the tray then?


----------



## Ana_The_Dreamer (Sep 6, 2014)

I was thinking the extra poops were due to hormones as well, Bec. And yes, at night she is caged. I would have to say about 70% of the poops end up in her tray at night. 
My poor "Get Nessa Fixed" savings are being drained thanks to my mangy mutt. She decided to shred my carpet while I was on vacation, so I currently have rugs placed randomly over the gaping holes. Dumb dog. :X
Hopefully I can find a vet with a cheaper spay price soon. I have some of my old friends I worked at an animal shelter with on the lookout for any good deals on rabbit spays.


----------



## Ana_The_Dreamer (Sep 7, 2014)

This sums up the events of day. Oy vey.


----------



## pani (Sep 7, 2014)

Oh Nessa! :laugh:


----------



## Azerane (Sep 8, 2014)

lol, nice one Nessa  She is moody isn't she?


----------



## grandmom2muffin (Sep 27, 2014)

Hi Ana, Nessa is so cute and sassy. My daughter adopted a bun named Muffin in June. Muffin has brought her such joy. You mentioned bouts of depression in one of your posts. My daughter also suffers from this. Muffin has helped her sooo much. I would love to see pics of Nessa's cage (and your other pets).


----------



## bunnyman666 (Sep 28, 2014)

Nessa is a cool bunny. 

On the subject of vets, so many are now into it JUST for profit, not for the love. Don't get me wrong- everybody deserves to make a living; but when I read about how the $50 spay became $300, it really peeved me!!!!


----------



## Ana_The_Dreamer (Oct 6, 2014)

Bunnyman666: It peeved me too! 
grandmom2muffin: Oh that's wonderful that muffin helps your daughter! Bunnies do seem to have a special magic that makes depression a bit easier to deal with. Must be those sweet little bunny kisses.

I'm debating posting a picture of Nessa's cage.... I'm not too happy with it..
It was a gift from my parents when I first brought her home, so of course I didn't get to put in the needed size requirements, aaaand it's a bit too small for her (I also dislike the wire bottom, but she doesn't seem to mind and still uses a litterbox regardless). At the time (when she was a cotton ball with eyes) it was a perfect size, she could binky and run in circle. Now she's a big fat piggy and can't run around in it like she used to. You could say I'm a bit jealous about all those wonderful NIC cages some bunnies have. :boohoo: I do make up for the small cage size by letting her have at least 12 hours free range. My bed is the popular hang out spot, haha.

Nessa became a bit of an internet sensation a few weeks ago. I fell inlove with a book called: "Smoke Gets in Your Eyes: And Other Lessons from the Crematory" by Caitlin Doughty. It's a wonderful book for someone who is fascinated by "taboo" topics and the macabre. I'm also currently studying mortuary sciences, so double yay! Anywho. I sent in a photo of Nessa next to the book to the author, and she posted it on her facebook page! Her photo got 387 likes. But who's counting? (ME  ) 

I discovered through a series of odd events that my gerbil Chibi and Nessa really like each other! Nessa likes to lick her-ehhh-his head. And chibi likes to groom the tip of Nessa's nose. All the "playdates" don't last very long and are highly supervised, but I just think it's so cute how well they get along. Chibi had the gender fairy come to visit one day recently, and I was informed that after nearly two years of owning he-erh-him (still trying to get used to that) that it was not a she but a he! I'm such a horrible gerbil mommy. :X 

I caught a picture of Nessa cuddling on my lap. Bad quality but I just love it.


----------



## Ana_The_Dreamer (Oct 6, 2014)

Oops the photos didn't line up with the paragraphs. Oh well.


----------



## Ana_The_Dreamer (Oct 16, 2014)

Some pictures of Nessa:

I think grumpy cat has some competition with this one &#8681;


----------



## pani (Oct 16, 2014)

Awwww, look at dat widdle gwump face. Clementine has competition there too!


----------



## whiskylollipop (Oct 16, 2014)

Wow, head-on you can see Nessa's eyes! Merlin's mad jelly. When you look at him head-on his eyes are totally obscured by fur. I wonder how he avoids bumping into things when he runs.

Nessa's little dewlap is so cute too.


----------



## Ana_The_Dreamer (Oct 18, 2014)

I took a little video of Nessa chinning my fingers. (It's horrid quality) She does it on a regular basis, not sure why she does it so frequently. She should already know she owns me.  
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gVU7KRo47OU&feature=youtu.be[/ame]


----------



## Channahs (Oct 24, 2014)

She is SO adorable! I love her little 
doe eyes and teeny ears.


----------



## Ana_The_Dreamer (Nov 1, 2014)

I was sure that I had posted the youtube link to the chinning video in my last entry.. Can anyone see it or should I repost? 

In honor of the autumn season, I got Nessa a bunny sized pumpkin! She seemed to only want to chin and lick it.


----------



## Channahs (Nov 1, 2014)

Awww squee! I bought a pumpkin for Barry and dehydrated it, but he found it yuckeh. Fortunately the dogs appreciate it.


----------



## Azerane (Nov 1, 2014)

Haha, she's too cute


----------



## Ana_The_Dreamer (Nov 7, 2014)

Leave it to a bunny to scare the sh*t out of you! Little booger makes me worry like nothing else. ullhair:
And yet I still adore her. 

Thought I'd give the back story of Nessa's name-- since I'm feeling all sentimental with bunny love.

If you didn't already know, I'm a huge nerd. And what's nerdier than Tolkien?
Anywho. There's a character in the book called "The Silmarillion" named Nessa. 
"Nessa is lithe and swift of foot; she loves fast moving creatures such as deer. She is also a dancer. Nessa is noted for her speed, she can outrun deer who follow her in the wilds. She often dances on the never fading green lawns of Valimar." 
Nessa means "Forever young." 
The whole dancing and swift of foot, I thought was perfect for a bunny. 
The whole passage just puts a wonderful picture in my mind. 
Nessa is a bit far from graceful, with those clumsy half binkies that result in the "What? I totally meant to do that, Mom. Geez." look. 
But I think her name fits her. 
As for "Misha" her middle name (Yes I gave her a middle name, how else would I call her when I'm angry?) I didn't gave that one as much thought. I found out it means "Who is like God?" but at the time I thought it sounded cute and I may or may not be a fan of the show Supernatural.... 
Okay. I'm done being sentimental now. 
Wait no I'm not. I'm reminiscing in baby Nessa photos. They grow up so fast. :cry4:


----------



## whiskylollipop (Nov 9, 2014)

Squeeeeeee, the helicopter ears! I remember that stage well. Although my buns were much less symmetrical. This was baby Merlin lol:


----------



## Ana_The_Dreamer (Nov 9, 2014)

D'aaaaaaaaaaawwww. Merlin is so adorable in that picture!


----------



## Ana_The_Dreamer (Nov 14, 2014)

Nessa decided to pee on my favorite pair of boots today. Leather boots. Oy vey. I told her that we're going to have roasted rabbit for Thanksgiving dinner if she keeps up the peeing on my expensive shoes. 
Nessa had her first bit of cilantro the other day! I've never seen her that excited for food before. And she's a pig. 
I've started to say "Sooeyyyyyy" before I give her morning pellets. I don't think she appreciates it very much.
I was going to post a throw back thursday picture... yesterday.. but I forgot. Of course I forgot. Anyway, here's a picture of me and the cuddle dragon from our Easter photoshoot earlier this year. I'm already planning our Christmas photoshoot. I'm not crazy. Just slightly obsessed. I think bunnies tend to have that effect.


----------



## pani (Nov 14, 2014)

Aaawwwwww, look at Nessa having cuddles!! She's so cute. Such a nice photo of both of you! Your hair is awesome. 

Naughty Nessa piddling in mama's shoes though!


----------



## Ana_The_Dreamer (Dec 3, 2014)

Pani: Thank you! 

Today is Nessa's first birthday!! 
I threw her a little bunny party with a homemade (bunny safe) banana "cake" and gave her some new toys. 
In February is her "gotcha day"; I can't believe I've had my little fluff ball for almost a year! Feels like just yesterday I was driving home with her in my lap. 
Happy Birthday, sniffles. And may many more come!
(&#10549; Photo of Nessa and her cake [she didn't hardly eat any of it ] ft. "humpty bear" in the background.)


----------



## bunnyman666 (Dec 3, 2014)

Nessa looks so excited... NOT!!!!!

What a cutie!!!!!!!


----------



## Ana_The_Dreamer (Dec 17, 2014)

Haven't been on RO in a forever it seems. This time of year is always so busy for me! End of the school semester (I'm looking at you, final exams..), preparing for the holiday season, family, cooking lots of festive food, etc! ullhair:

Nessa is doing great, a little moody and brooding; but great regardless.

She's the Queen Bee of my house. She rules with an iron paw. 
She's made some things very obvious to her humble servants over the past month:

She doesn't like the Christmas tree. Or the Christmas snowmen I have around my house. Or the nutcrackers. She just doesn't like Christmas.
She will poop everywhere but in her litterbox and I just have to get with the program.
If I leave anything on the floor, she will pee on it. That includes textbooks. No mercy from her royal rabbitness.
She will only eat Oxbow pellets. 'No going back to Kaytee, silly human. I will eat only the finest foods.' 
If she wants some banana, she will travel to the ends of the earth to get it. And by ends of the earth, I mean walk across the hard wood floors, and claw up my leg as I'm making lunch. That lunch happened to have been peanut butter and banana sandwiches. 
She wants to have her candy-cane patterned blanket to snuggle with available at all times. If not; foot thumping and unhappy grunting will proceed. Maybe even peeing on every blanket that isn't the candy-cane one, if she feels like it.
All of the ingredients for Christmas cookies and such must be tested by the bunny. Raspberries for raspberry cookie bars? Must taste some. Bananas for banana bread? Mine! Apples for apple tarts? Gimme gimme. 
 Being a bunny slave is hard work sometimes. Sigh.

(I found this funny photo on Pinterest the other night, and just had to share it with everyone.)


----------



## Sugarbread (Dec 19, 2014)

Oh boy, she sounds like quite the character! 

That picture is so true, lol!


----------



## Ana_The_Dreamer (Apr 2, 2015)

Oh my Easter Bunny!! I had been taking some time off of the internet and completely forgot about RO! 
Wow, time passes so quickly. 
Nessa is doing great, she's enjoying all the sunshine and warmer weather. (I will include some sunbathing pics of her  ).
Slowly but surely, I'm saving up money to get her fixed; I'm getting so close! 

Not much has changed honestly, Nessa's fur has gotten darker: giving her a cute little smudge over her nose. 
She's still the queen bee of my house, ruling with an iron paw. 
I'm going to start updating about her more on here, like I did before. 

Oh! If anyone is interested, I started Nessa an Instagram account: @nessa_the_bun. I would love to see if anyone else here has an account for their bunny! 

Anywho, here are some bunny pics!


----------



## pani (Apr 3, 2015)

She looks like the most gorgeous grump ever! Clementine makes the same face. Must be a mini lop thing.

I'm following Nessa on instagram!


----------



## DjulezTomAndFranky (May 7, 2015)

How old is your rabbit?
She's cute 
I think my rabbit, Franky, might look like yours when he gets older.


----------



## Ana_The_Dreamer (May 30, 2015)

DjulezTomAndFranky said:


> How old is your rabbit?
> She's cute
> I think my rabbit, Franky, might look like yours when he gets older.


She's about a year and a half.


----------



## Tnarg (May 30, 2015)

Hello Nessa's master,

Just read through the thread and I must say, you have an awesome lop. I am completely jealous of you, I also live in NC but never found a good lop rabbit . Even though I am in the triangle and searched throughout Charlotte/triad/and some in VA I could never find a rescue with a lop. Oh well, Lilith is an awesome rabbit .

But yes you have a beautiful lop, and sounds like she is growing up fast! I think you will love it after the spay, Lilith became the ultimate bunny afterwards and is now 100% litter trained (I get maybe 1-4 stray poops a week but all in her "cage"). 

If you don't mind me asking did you get her from a breeder in NC? I really hate to use a breeder (don't think I will be taking a baby bunny in again ). Love the antics but I think I will be look 6 months+ haha.


----------



## Ana_The_Dreamer (May 30, 2015)

Hiya, Tnarg.
Lilith is an adorable name by the way. 
And yes, I did get Nessa from a breeder. I couldn't find any rabbit rescues in NC for the life of me and wanted a lop so badly. I found "Luv Some Bunny Special" rabbitry in Durham, NC. (They specialize in Fuzzy Lops, Holland Lops, and Lionheads) I was cautious at first (never know what you're gonna find when it comes to breeders) but she had a great reputation and I'd suggest her to anyone that wants to find a lop! I couldn't be happier with Nessa. She was hand raised and very tame when I got her. 
I think rabbit breeders can be just fine as long as they are humane, don't inbreed, have clean cages/spaces, have a good reputation in the community, etc. But I am also 100% for adoption and rescue (tons of my pets have been rescue, I honestly think Nessa is my only breeder bought pet).
And thanks for complimenting my pretty Nessa!  I think she's beautiful too. (But I might be slightly biased, hehe)


----------



## Tnarg (May 30, 2015)

No way! Thats less than 25 minutes from me. Now the temptation NOT to lop will be soo difficult haha. Also, I am pretty sure that Greensboro SPCA neuters for cheap one weekend out of the month! I would call their shelter and ask, may save a fair amount of money! Same goes for other SPCA shelters, many can do it for cheap if you ask (nicely )


----------



## Ana_The_Dreamer (May 31, 2015)

Tnarg: Thanks for that suggestion! I'll have to call the SPCA and check that out. 

Nessa ripped her toenail yesterday and I've been babying her ever since. I think I'm creating an attention hog. She's now expecting me to pick her up and carry her around the house while I do things. I know, poor me, having to deal with a cuddly bunny 24/7. :boohoo:

I'm getting soooo much closer to getting her spayed. I'm now working two jobs so I'm saving up money quickly! I might be able to get her in by the end of June! (Fingers crossed)

Nessa has decided that my rule about "No getting on the couch" has become irrelevant and she's gonna do whatever she pleases. 

At least she looks cute while disobeying. 

I'm also guilty of taking selfies with Nessa. She's become a selfie pro, she even starts to pose when I pull my phone out. :hiding:


----------



## Ana_The_Dreamer (Jun 5, 2015)

After extensive research, word of mouth, and some slight pleading; I found someone who will do Nessa's spay for only $100!! I'm setting up her appointment tomorrow for the initial visit! :yahoo:
I'm super happy about this, I hope it all works out


----------



## Ana_The_Dreamer (Jun 24, 2015)

So Nessa was spayed yesterday, did great according to the doctor, and I brought her home last night. 
That's when all hell broke loose. :embarrassed:
I totally get why she's mad at me so I've been trying to give her some space. That all went great until it was time for meds. Talk about a battle of the wits. I was overly hesitant to pick her up or anything but she just kept jumping around and bounding across her cage to avoid me. So, we had a struggle for about an hour over this until I just gave up. A little while later I had the idea to wrap her up in a towel, sit her on my lap and shove the med syringe into her mouth. It worked! She just slept for the rest of the night.
Time hop; and today she was due for more meds. Anti-inflammatory and pain. I did the same bunny towel burrito trick, and she didn't fight me too much, until the syringe hit her mouth. She flipped out, twisting and kicking to get away. I panicked not wanting her to bust open her incision and let her go. She proceeded to run grunting and foot flicking under my bed and pee all over the place. :expressionless
I went to coax her back into the cage and got a nice chomp on the hand. I ended up just grabbing her, shoving the syringe in her mouth, and shoving her back in the cage. She's now hunkered in her litterbox giving me evil looks. 
I don't want to hurt her, but the vet said she has to get these meds! So I'm stuck with an angry bunny and an anxietal me. Hopefully she has a quick recovery so we won't have to battle it out anymore.


----------



## Tnarg (Jun 24, 2015)

Sorry to hear you have such an angry bunny haha, but it happens to the best of us. Atleast she is a cuddle bunny in all other respects, many of us envy you. I will say I got. Lucky that the vet kept Lilith for 2 weeks after the spay for free so I haven't had to deal with that. Not sure I'll do a young bunny again after this lol (though my desire for a lop is still burning in the back of my mind). I will say to the avian exotic vet in raleigh is superrrrrr good if you ever get worried about her  they also have ser cheap nail trimmings, so hopefully you can eat their techs get all of the bad looks!


----------



## surf_storm (Jun 27, 2015)

Shida was a nightmare too we had a mad dash to the emergency vet at 8 pm on a Friday night 3 days after her surgery because she licked her stitches out we didn't get home until after midnight that day. I kept her in a plastic box with wire on the top and blankets litter tray food and water and just enough room to lie down so I could easily grab her to give her meds and she couldn't jump around and pop her stitches out.


----------

